# Wie kann man das mysql Command in java laufen lassen?



## fatfox (28. Feb 2011)

Hallo alle, 

ich möchte von java aus das Command laufen lassen, aber  das funktioniert irgendwie nicht, warum?


```
public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception{
    String cmd = "mysql --xml -uroot --password=xiaomimi netflix -e \"select * FROM MovieTitles\" > /home/conny/xml/gaga.xml";
    Runtime run = Runtime.getRuntime();
    Process pr = run.exec(cmd);
	}
```

Aber das Command kann direkt in Console laufen: 
mysql --xml -uroot --password=xiaomimi netflix -e "select * FROM MovieTitles limit 0, 10" > /home/conny/Netflix/xml/AUTOMATIC/gaga.xml

Kann es sein, dass das Slash vor dem double quotation falsch ist?

Dank im Voraus!


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (1. Mrz 2011)

Funktioniert dein String in cmd so, wenn du es in der Shell angibst und ausführst?


----------



## fatfox (1. Mrz 2011)

DerEisteeTrinker hat gesagt.:


> Funktioniert dein String in cmd so, wenn du es in der Shell angibst und ausführst?



Hi, ich weiß nicht was schell ist, aber der folgende Befehl funktioniert aufjeden fall in Console. In Java geht das nicht... :-/ (Ist Shell Linux Console?)


conny@panda:~$ mysql --xml -uroot --password=xiaomimi netflix -e "select * FROM MovieTitles" > /home/conny/xml/gaga.xml

Der Befehl bedeutet einfach, dass ich exportiere eine Tabelle als xml


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (1. Mrz 2011)

Gibt er in der Konsole noch iwelche Dinge aus, nachdem das Commando abgesetzt wurde?

Wenn ja, könntest du dem Process, den du da baust versuchen einen Stream zuzuweisen, dann siehst du was das Commando eventuell zurücklieferst


----------



## fatfox (1. Mrz 2011)

DerEisteeTrinker hat gesagt.:


> Gibt er in der Konsole noch iwelche Dinge aus, nachdem das Commando abgesetzt wurde?
> 
> Wenn ja, könntest du dem Process, den du da baust versuchen einen Stream zuzuweisen, dann siehst du was das Commando eventuell zurücklieferst



Hi DerEisteeTrinker,

das Command läuft auf jeden fall in Console.

Aber in Java bekomme ich so was:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```
mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.1.49, for debian-linux-gnu (i686) using readline 6.1
Copyright (c) 2000, 2010, Oracle and/or its affiliates. All rights reserved.
This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software,
and you are welcome to modify and redistribute it under the GPL v2 license
Usage: mysql [OPTIONS] [database]
  -?, --help          Display this help and exit.
  -I, --help          Synonym for -?
  --auto-rehash       Enable automatic rehashing. One doesn't need to use
                      'rehash' to get table and field completion, but startup
                      and reconnecting may take a longer time. Disable with
                      --disable-auto-rehash.
  -A, --no-auto-rehash 
                      No automatic rehashing. One has to use 'rehash' to get
                      table and field completion. This gives a quicker start of
                      mysql and disables rehashing on reconnect.
  -B, --batch         Don't use history file. Disable interactive behavior.
                      (Enables --silent.)
  --character-sets-dir=name 
                      Directory for character set files.
  --column-type-info  Display column type information.
  -c, --comments      Preserve comments. Send comments to the server. The
                      default is --skip-comments (discard comments), enable
                      with --comments.
  -C, --compress      Use compression in server/client protocol.
  -#, --debug[=#]     This is a non-debug version. Catch this and exit.
  --debug-check       Check memory and open file usage at exit.
  -T, --debug-info    Print some debug info at exit.
  -D, --database=name Database to use.
  --default-character-set=name 
                      Set the default character set.
  --delimiter=name    Delimiter to be used.
  -e, --execute=name  Execute command and quit. (Disables --force and history
                      file.)
  -E, --vertical      Print the output of a query (rows) vertically.
  -f, --force         Continue even if we get an SQL error.
  -G, --named-commands 
                      Enable named commands. Named commands mean this program's
                      internal commands; see mysql> help . When enabled, the
                      named commands can be used from any line of the query,
                      otherwise only from the first line, before an enter.
                      Disable with --disable-named-commands. This option is
                      disabled by default.
  -g, --no-named-commands 
                      Named commands are disabled. Use \* form only, or use
                      named commands only in the beginning of a line ending
                      with a semicolon (;). Since version 10.9, the client now
                      starts with this option ENABLED by default. Disable with
                      '-G'. Long format commands still work from the first
                      line. WARNING: option deprecated; use
                      --disable-named-commands instead.
  -i, --ignore-spaces Ignore space after function names.
  --local-infile      Enable/disable LOAD DATA LOCAL INFILE.
  -b, --no-beep       Turn off beep on error.
  -h, --host=name     Connect to host.
  -H, --html          Produce HTML output.
  -X, --xml           Produce XML output.
  --line-numbers      Write line numbers for errors.
  -L, --skip-line-numbers 
                      Don't write line number for errors.
  -n, --unbuffered    Flush buffer after each query.
  --column-names      Write column names in results.
  -N, --skip-column-names 
                      Don't write column names in results.
  -O, --set-variable=name 
                      Change the value of a variable. Please note that this
                      option is deprecated; you can set variables directly with
                      --variable-name=value.
  --sigint-ignore     Ignore SIGINT (CTRL-C).
  -o, --one-database  Only update the default database. This is useful for
                      skipping updates to other database in the update log.
  --pager[=name]      Pager to use to display results. If you don't supply an
                      option, the default pager is taken from your ENV variable
                      PAGER. Valid pagers are less, more, cat [> filename],
                      etc. See interactive help (\h) also. This option does not
                      work in batch mode. Disable with --disable-pager. This
                      option is disabled by default.
  --no-pager          Disable pager and print to stdout. See interactive help
                      (\h) also. WARNING: option deprecated; use
                      --disable-pager instead.
  -p, --password[=name] 
                      Password to use when connecting to server. If password is
                      not given it's asked from the tty.
  -P, --port=#        Port number to use for connection or 0 for default to, in
                      order of preference, my.cnf, $MYSQL_TCP_PORT,
                      /etc/services, built-in default (3306).
  --prompt=name       Set the mysql prompt to this value.
  --protocol=name     The protocol to use for connection (tcp, socket, pipe,
                      memory).
  -q, --quick         Don't cache result, print it row by row. This may slow
                      down the server if the output is suspended. Doesn't use
                      history file.
  -r, --raw           Write fields without conversion. Used with --batch.
  --reconnect         Reconnect if the connection is lost. Disable with
                      --disable-reconnect. This option is enabled by default.
  -s, --silent        Be more silent. Print results with a tab as separator,
                      each row on new line.
  -S, --socket=name   The socket file to use for connection.
  --ssl               Enable SSL for connection (automatically enabled with
                      other flags).Disable with --skip-ssl.
  --ssl-ca=name       CA file in PEM format (check OpenSSL docs, implies
                      --ssl).
  --ssl-capath=name   CA directory (check OpenSSL docs, implies --ssl).
  --ssl-cert=name     X509 cert in PEM format (implies --ssl).
  --ssl-cipher=name   SSL cipher to use (implies --ssl).
  --ssl-key=name      X509 key in PEM format (implies --ssl).
  --ssl-verify-server-cert 
                      Verify server's "Common Name" in its cert against
                      hostname used when connecting. This option is disabled by
                      default.
  -t, --table         Output in table format.
  --tee=name          Append everything into outfile. See interactive help (\h)
                      also. Does not work in batch mode. Disable with
                      --disable-tee. This option is disabled by default.
  --no-tee            Disable outfile. See interactive help (\h) also. WARNING:
                      Option deprecated; use --disable-tee instead.
  -u, --user=name     User for login if not current user.
  -U, --safe-updates  Only allow UPDATE and DELETE that uses keys.
  -U, --i-am-a-dummy  Synonym for option --safe-updates, -U.
  -v, --verbose       Write more. (-v -v -v gives the table output format).
  -V, --version       Output version information and exit.
  -w, --wait          Wait and retry if connection is down.
  --connect_timeout=# Number of seconds before connection timeout.
  --max_allowed_packet=# 
                      The maximum packet length to send to or receive from
                      server.
  --net_buffer_length=# 
                      The buffer size for TCP/IP and socket communication.
  --select_limit=#    Automatic limit for SELECT when using --safe-updates.
  --max_join_size=#   Automatic limit for rows in a join when using
                      --safe-updates.
  --secure-auth       Refuse client connecting to server if it uses old
                      (pre-4.1.1) protocol.
  --server-arg=name   Send embedded server this as a parameter.
  --show-warnings     Show warnings after every statement.

Default options are read from the following files in the given order:
/etc/my.cnf /etc/mysql/my.cnf /usr/etc/my.cnf ~/.my.cnf 
The following groups are read: mysql client
The following options may be given as the first argument:
--print-defaults        Print the program argument list and exit.
--no-defaults           Don't read default options from any option file.
--defaults-file=#       Only read default options from the given file #.
--defaults-extra-file=# Read this file after the global files are read.

Variables (--variable-name=value)
and boolean options {FALSE|TRUE}  Value (after reading options)
--------------------------------- -----------------------------
auto-rehash                       TRUE
character-sets-dir                (No default value)
column-type-info                  FALSE
comments                          FALSE
compress                          FALSE
debug-check                       FALSE
debug-info                        FALSE
database                          (No default value)
default-character-set             latin1
delimiter                         ;
vertical                          FALSE
force                             FALSE
named-commands                    FALSE
ignore-spaces                     FALSE
local-infile                      FALSE
no-beep                           FALSE
host                              (No default value)
html                              FALSE
xml                               TRUE
line-numbers                      TRUE
unbuffered                        FALSE
column-names                      TRUE
sigint-ignore                     FALSE
port                              3306
prompt                            mysql> 
quick                             FALSE
raw                               FALSE
reconnect                         FALSE
socket                            /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
ssl                               FALSE
ssl-ca                            (No default value)
ssl-capath                        (No default value)
ssl-cert                          (No default value)
ssl-cipher                        (No default value)
ssl-key                           (No default value)
ssl-verify-server-cert            FALSE
table                             FALSE
user                              root
safe-updates                      FALSE
i-am-a-dummy                      FALSE
connect_timeout                   0
max_allowed_packet                16777216
net_buffer_length                 16384
select_limit                      1000
max_join_size                     1000000
secure-auth                       FALSE
show-warnings                     FALSE
```


----------



## fatfox (1. Mrz 2011)

Hi DerEisteeTrinker, könntest du vielleicht mir mal verraten, wie man sehen kann, welches command wurde von java tatsächlich ausgeführt?


----------



## Gast2 (1. Mrz 2011)

Du musst auf jedenfall den error- und outputstream des prozesses komplett auslesen, sonst kanns dein dass der Prozess blockt.


----------



## homer65 (1. Mrz 2011)

Das Einfachste ist den kompletten MySQL Befehl in ein Shellskript auszulagern und von Java aus nur das Shellskript aufzurufen.


----------



## fatfox (1. Mrz 2011)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Du musst auf jedenfall den error- und outputstream des prozesses komplett auslesen, sonst kanns dein dass der Prozess blockt.



Der Prozess gibt mir keine Error anzeige...

ich habe folgende Code hinzugefügt:

```
// read the output
		
		BufferedReader stdInput = new BufferedReader(new
		InputStreamReader(pr.getInputStream()));
		BufferedReader stdError = new BufferedReader(new
		InputStreamReader(pr.getErrorStream()));
		System.out.println("Here is the standard output of the command:\n");
		String s = null;
		while ((s = stdInput.readLine()) != null) {
		System.out.println(s);
		}
		
		// read any errors from the attempted command
		 
		System.out.println("Here is the standard error of the command (if any):\n");
		while ((s = stdError.readLine()) != null) {
		System.out.println(s);
		}
```

dann bekomme ich dass Ergebnis wie von oben beschrieben.


----------



## fatfox (1. Mrz 2011)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Das Einfachste ist den kompletten MySQL Befehl in ein Shellskript auszulagern und von Java aus nur das Shellskript aufzurufen.



Eh... homer65, könntest du für mich ein kleine Beispiel Code schreiben? Ich kenne java wirklich nicht so gut aus.  

pr.exec("./shellskript.sh") ???? Das ist sehr praktisch. Ich probiere mal...


----------



## homer65 (1. Mrz 2011)

Na, den Code hast du ja im Prinzip schon:

```
String cmd = "/home/christian/my.sh";
    Runtime run = Runtime.getRuntime();
    Process pr = run.exec(cmd);
    pr.waitFor();
```
Auch der Einfachheit halber kannst du den absoluten Pfad zum shellskript angeben.
Anderfalls mußt du alles richtig machen damit dein Skript gefunden wird.


----------



## fatfox (1. Mrz 2011)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Na, den Code hast du ja im Prinzip schon:
> 
> ```
> String cmd = "/home/christian/my.sh";
> ...



Hi Homer65, 
ich weiß nicht, ob ich irgendwo falsh getippt habe, irgendwie funktioniert das gar nicht. Selbst wenn ich ein ganz einfach command in shellskript schreiben:

```
String cmd = "/home/conny/Netflix/xml/test/my.sh";
	    Runtime run = Runtime.getRuntime();
	    Process pr = run.exec(cmd);
	    pr.waitFor();
```

und mein shell skript ist ein ganz einfache Copy Command: 

cp /home/conny/Netflix/xml/test/haha.txt /home/conny/Netflix/xml/test/hahacopy.txt

Ist der Verzeichnis falsch? soll man nicht mal "./" vor der String eingeben? Aber das funktioniert auch nicht....


----------



## fatfox (1. Mrz 2011)

Hi homer65, 

Vielen Dank! jetzt funktioniert der shell Skript!!! 

Aber wenn ich den Befehl ab und zu nach Situation ändern möchte, wird das nicht kompliziert?


----------



## homer65 (1. Mrz 2011)

Schön das es funktioniert.
Wenn der abzusetzende Befehl veränderlich ist, dann sehe ich zwei Möglichkeiten:
(1) Du erstellt das Shellskript aus dem Java Programm bevor du es ausführst
(2) Du übergibst an das Shellskript eine Variable und wertest die im Skript aus


----------



## fatfox (1. Mrz 2011)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Schön das es funktioniert.
> Wenn der abzusetzende Befehl veränderlich ist, dann sehe ich zwei Möglichkeiten:
> (1) Du erstellt das Shellskript aus dem Java Programm bevor du es ausführst
> (2) Du übergibst an das Shellskript eine Variable und wertest die im Skript aus



Danke Homer! sehr nützlich und praktische Tip!!!


----------

